# help me sis 7012 audio driver for win 7 ultimate



## kelumsripal (Sep 13, 2013)

sis 7012 audio driver for win 7 ultimate mother board model cchips a31g


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh okay, got it.

Try this one: http://download.cnet.com/SiS-7012-A...440.html?spi=b966eb06e1abc06529d6440927537728


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

If the above driver dont work follow this

Open the Device Manager
Right Click on the Device in question
Properties
Details Tab

In XP the VEN_ #### and DEV_ #### is located under Device Instance ID
In Vista and Win7 the VEN_ #### and DEV_#### is located under Hardware ID

Copy and paste the ven and dev numbers


----------



## kelumsripal (Sep 13, 2013)

sorry my frend i downloded it and unzip to c/user/desktop/newfolder and then i update audio driver from deiver manager and select that folder contain 5 unzip files. but cannot install.... thanks you


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Then follow *oscer1*'s instructions next.


----------



## kelumsripal (Sep 13, 2013)

oscer1 said:


> If the above driver dont work follow this
> 
> Open the Device Manager
> Right Click on the Device in question
> ...


PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_7012&SUBSYS_18801019&REV_A0

thanks for your help....


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

http://drummerdonnie.com/Archive/DRIVERS/SIS/Audio/a12112d.zip


----------



## kelumsripal (Sep 13, 2013)

SpywareDr said:


> http://drummerdonnie.com/Archive/DRIVERS/SIS/Audio/a12112d.zip


sorry its not work... 
first error : no more data is available.
and then second error :fail to install audio driver for windows xp. setup will exit.

my os is windows 7 ultimate thanks for your help...


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

whats the make and model of computer? doesnt seem to be driver for 7 only up to xp


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Hmmm... Looks like the only drivers available are for Windows 98, Me and XP.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

PCChips is/was a mainboard brand - it's basically an offshoot of ECS. Here is the link to the board. Is a socket 754 AMD board and uses the ADI (soundmax)AD1888 codec.

PCCHIPS Web Site


Looks like officially it only supports Windows XP but I did find a Win7 32/64 Bit driver from a different site. It might work it might not.


ADI SoundMAX High Definition audio driver for Windows 7 (32-bit and 64-bit) - ThinkCentre A53, A55, A60, A61e, M55e / Value Line J200, J200p, J205, S200, S200p, S205

It does seem that very few people are able to get that sound codec working correctly under windows 7, and quite frankly if it were me I would just get a cheap sound card that was fully compatible. Even A $10.00 c-media 8738 card will work fine. If you wanted to try and tweak the drivers to get them to work under windows 7 check out this thread.

Soundmax Driver in WIndows 7 - Microsoft Beta - Neowin Forums


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I'm surprised 7 even works on that Mobo.



ChronoGeek said:


> if it were me I would just get a cheap sound card that was fully compatible. Even A $10.00 c-media 8738 card will work fine.


Good option ^


----------

